# Ad-hoc wifi et iPod touch



## g.camp (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPod touch, et comme vous l'avez vu dans le titre je veux utiliser mon portable pour qu'il se connect en ad-hoc avec le partage internet. Ce qui me permetterait de ne pas acheter un borne juste pour mon iPod touch.

Le problème n'est pas dans la réalisation puisque je l'ai fait, mais la connection internet est instable... en fait elle marche seulement quelques secondes après la connection au réseau wifi de mon macbook.

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour ce problème, qu'elle le disent 

Merci


----------



## Numa24 (15 Novembre 2007)

J'ai le même problème, ça marche pas du tout


----------



## Numa24 (18 Novembre 2007)

Personne pour nous aider ?


----------



## g.camp (9 Janvier 2008)

Pas de réponses???


----------

